# Wrong shade of MUFE HD foundation, can't exchange it. ;-;



## Visual Edge (May 12, 2009)

I purchased the MUFE HD foundation a few weeks ago from sears and in the store lighting the 115 that the girl put on my skin seemed to match perfectly but I've now noticed that it's quite a bit too dark for me after seeing it outdoors. Unfortunately, I lost the receipt so I understand that Sears won't do an exchange but come on, I paid $40 for this foundation and I've only used a fraction of the product!

Should I bother contacting MUFE about an exchange or will it be a waste of my time? =Sigh= I don't want to wear a foundation that doesn't match my skin so if there's no other option, I'll pick up something cheap like Revlon. I just can't afford to replace a foundation I just bought! What should I do?


----------



## Girl about town (May 12, 2009)

shove it on ebay!!! someone will likely be looking for that shade and you'll recoup some of the cash, otherwise take it back to a counter and explain!~!!


----------



## Visual Edge (May 12, 2009)

I've never used Ebay so.. I'm a little nervous to try it out and don't really know exactly how it works.

The girl at the counter was more than a little rude insisting that she didn't care if I had no receipt. ;-;


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 12, 2009)

^^ Try and sell it in the clearance bins here


----------



## looovemac (May 12, 2009)

Buy another one that matches your skin, and use the receipt to return the one that doesn't match (as long as is the same brand)!!!!!! That what I would do!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2009)

Can't sell used cosmetics on ebay.
Throw it on the CB here is my best advice.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *looovemac* 

 
_Buy another one that matches your skin, and use the receipt to return the one that doesn't match (as long as is the same brand)!!!!!! That what I would do!!!!_

 
LOL wow that is SNEAKY!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 12, 2009)

My understanding of Sephora's policy is that even if you don't have the receipt, you can return it to any Sephora that carries that product and you can't get a refund.

Try seeing if that works for you.


----------



## aziajs (May 12, 2009)

Sell it here OR use it as a contour color for your face.  That's probably what I would do.


----------



## swaly (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *looovemac* 

 
_Buy another one that matches your skin, and use the receipt to return the one that doesn't match (as long as is the same brand)!!!!!! That what I would do!!!!_

 
How is that going to help, if the OP's Sears won't take an exchange/refund in the first place?


Also: not to be the makeup police or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it would probably be more honest to just try and resell it or trade it or return it at a store that allows used makeup returns. It would suck for someone else to buy what they think is a brand-new bottle of makeup but actually be purchasing something used that may be contaminated or otherwise compromised because the person returning it said it was new.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 12, 2009)

Sephora will exchange MUFE for another shade even without the receipt.....Just tell them the shade did not work for you and you would like to know if you can exchange it and you no longer have the receipt. Sephora has a very generous return policy.


----------



## gildedangel (May 12, 2009)

I would just try to swap it and just buy a new one in the right shade.


----------



## Visual Edge (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I didn't buy it at sephora so I'm not sure how I feel about trying to return it there. >< I'm considering trying to find a cheap foundation in a shade lighter than my skin (I'm usually the lightest shade but I'll look) and just mixing it with the MUFE HD.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_How is that going to help, if the OP's Sears won't take an exchange/refund in the first place?
_

 
they wont exchange because she doesnt have the receipt...

id try to take it back again and ask to talk to a manager. tell them what happened (you were color matched _by an employee_ and it was the wrong color). be assertive.


----------



## sassyclassy (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_they wont exchange because she doesnt have the receipt...

id try to take it back again and ask to talk to a manager. tell them what happened (you were color matched by an employee and it was the wrong color). be assertive._

 
I agree. Just because the policy states something, a manager can easily overrule that and allow you exchange it, especially since it`s for another shade and you barely used it.

I work in a clothing store and our policy says that without a receipt you can`t do exchanges and returns as well but we still do it because it`s just customer service. So if you haven`t tried, give it a shot because it beats the hassle of trying to sell it online and shipping it and etc, and at the end of the day, you still want the MUFE foundation, just in another shade?

Another thing, in my experience I have always been told to look at foundation in all types of lighting before purchasing it. Next time, look at it indoors and outdoors before committing?


----------



## phatty033 (May 26, 2009)

Sears? Mufe?

Really?!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *phatty033* 

 
_Sears? Mufe?

Really?!_

 
Yes Sears. In Canada, you can find high-end brands in Sears.  Of course, we in America would not go for that.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 26, 2009)

lol I was scrolling through the thread and all of a sudden we went from Sears to sephora. 

i think your idea of getting a lighter shade and mix the two to get your shade is good if the managers wont budge.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *phatty033* 

 
_Sears? Mufe?

Really?!_

 
Hell I was just shocked that Sears was still open....Other than the Automotive and Appliance Dept.....Love my Kenmore washer!!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 26, 2009)

get an HD shade that's lighter and mix the two together...then you can customize for winter/summer as well...it's pricey...but it'll last twice as long!


----------



## gildedangel (May 26, 2009)

Swap it!


----------



## Mabelle (May 27, 2009)

Bring it back to Sephora. Ive done it before with MUFE foundation ive bought at sears. They kept colour matching me for the wrong shades, so i got POed and when i was in NY i asked a consultant for help. He found my shade right away and did an exchange with no problem.


----------

